# baby biorb questions



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

hi all i have recently bought a baby biorb i am planning on keeping a colony of cherry shrimp maybe 2-3 and maybe a fighter or some neons which would be best?
also which heater would you recomend everyone i have looked at is massive?
lastly i have alot of air bubbles on the inside of the tank how do i get rid of these?
many thanks in advance


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Baby biorbs are pretty small tanks both in volume and surface area from the odd shape of them. These combined make them very restrictive for keeping anything in.

I think your best bet will be shrimp only if I'm honest. 15l is not much room to work with, and the odd shape is not helping. A betta needs more room than this, plus they would appreciate a larger water surface area. Neons need schools of at least 6 + and they need swimming room which this tank will not provide.

The air bubbled will go away over time, I assume it's newly filled up? This is pretty normal for the first few days 

Heaters for this tank will look massive, but there are special packs for biorbs to turn them into tropical BABY biOrb 25w Heater Pack Upgrade - biOrb Aquarium Shop

Anna


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I love biorbs! :flrt: I've got 2 but only 1s running at the moment. A betta is doable, but tbh it's not ideal. I kept a betta in my baby biorb for a little while as a temp thing, and he wasn't too happy about it. Never showed his proper colours etc. You can do it, but you'll need super regular water changes, and it would just be a total pain to maintain. 
Cherry shrimp will be ideal, have you looked at crystal reds? You could do shrimp only with them, they're lurvly 

I used an aquael 25w heater in my baby biorb, but it was a pain to get it to stick since they're a funny shape. But, they are quite small physically.

Fish wise, you really are limited. Check out chili rasbora, you could probs have about 4-6 of them. Whatever you get needs to be nano-sized, so google some nano fish and look for things about the size of chillis.

The surface area can cause problems if you fill the tank to the top, fill it around 2" ish above the bubble tube and you get round that problem though :2thumb:

Well maintained, they're lovely tanks. But you'll need to gravel vac and water change with dechlorinated water once a week. Roughly 10-20% of the water.

Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,you will be very lucky to be able to properly maintain a baby biorb for long without either a lot of work or problems.Most you could have is 3 or 4 shrimp.The size and shape of it is against you and isn't any better than a large gold fish bowl in my opinion.Are you going to cycle it ?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I'd be ok with a few tiny rasboras or shrimp


----------

